# Okay who stole my feeder bucket



## stihl sawing (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## flashpuppy (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice. Is that from your trail cam?

(You're sig inspired me)


----------



## ShoerFast (Mar 3, 2009)

flashpuppy said:


> Nice. Is that from your trail cam?
> 
> (You're sig inspired me)




It is from his trail cam,,,, this coming fall. 


That monkey is funny! I bet we all know a dog that trick would not work on?

Wonder if that buck ever got that pail out of there?

He would be impressive as h311 coming into a rut-fight with a buck with a smaller bucket!


----------



## bigoakhunter (Mar 3, 2009)

That's a nice buck with or without the bucket.....he would look good on your wall.


----------



## M.R. (Mar 3, 2009)

I've sure have a lot of fun with a Trail Camera and would like to get another one.

Sunday, packed some salt in & two Dandy Bulls have been living near the lick, if I didn't make them change there address, hoping to find the sheds which the bigger ones will be dropping PDQ.

Can someone link- to a how to put a few pic's up for dummys?


----------



## deer slayer (Mar 3, 2009)

WOW!!!! nice pics those g 2s look about 12 to 15" NICE!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 3, 2009)

It's not my trail cam(wish i had one) got it in an e-mail and thought it was funny and unusual.


----------



## ShoerFast (Mar 3, 2009)

M.R. said:


> I've sure have a lot of fun with a Trail Camera and would like to get another one.
> 
> Sunday, packed some salt in & two Dandy Bulls have been living near the lick, if I didn't make them change there address, hoping to find the sheds which the bigger ones will be dropping PDQ.
> 
> Can someone link- to a how to put a few pic's up for dummys?




Seen 2 'huge' bull elk that have dropped there racks, last week. 

The spots looks real fresh, younger-smaller bulls are later. At your latitude, one could guess within the next couple weeks?

There is a little, inch or so of fresh grass in the area I seen the shed bulls, some say that is also a trigger?


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang, I really dislike photobucket. pics will be back the 8th.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Mar 12, 2009)

that deer was desperate to snatch the bucket


----------

